# New Beetle Turbo Chick



## Mulambo5 (Apr 28, 2013)

Introducing Gorgeous.... 

























And my hubby's car with Gorgeous 

































New to the site and wanted to say HI! 2012 Beetle Turbo Sun/Sound edition in Tornado Red, H&R springs, 20" TSW wheels, Carbon Tint legal for now, Hi-Flow Air Filter and resonator delete. Absolutely love her, fun to drive and gets looks galore. Haven't paid for valet parking since we brought her home  I'm Laura btw :wave:


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Love those wheels on the bug! Ironically, I just drove by the stadium yesterday morning near the same spot where you took the photos. Small world I suppose. Anyway, welcome to the forum! eace: 
Dan


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome, love the red beetles! Enjoy


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Awesome. Welcome to the party Laura. :beer:


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Mulambo5 said:


> Introducing Gorgeous....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:wave: Aloha Laura! Your TR TB looks AWESOME! Post more ic: please? opcorn: 

Mike


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome Laura! The red just pops on these new Beetles! Are those TSW Nurburgrings? I was looking at those for my reef blue Beetle, but in bronze! Nice looking ride, you have surely out done your husband!


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Laura 

Looks good, red was my 2nd choice... LOVE the RED & BLACK 

Glad to see some more girls here. 

Babie


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome, you have nice looking TB, love the stance, wheels, tint; we are all stock:


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

This car looks like Hot Rod, Nice


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Sadly, she is looking for stock springs for the car.


----------



## Mulambo5 (Apr 28, 2013)

Just want stock springs for 3-4 months in the near future. Didn't think ahead and keep mine when we dropped it. Love the TSW Nurburgrings, best rims we have ever bought. Also love the Stadium area, not the cardinals but the area is perfect for pictures especially when they do the exotic car racing on the NE parking lot. Thanks for all the warm welcomes and don't worry we take lots of pictures of our rides.


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mulambo5 (Apr 28, 2013)

Also it's hard to feel sorry for the hubby when he also has this to play with 
















AND NO we don't own the green thingy! That's his mother's :facepalm:


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome to our world Laura! BTW, totally diggin' the wheels! :beer:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

If someone needs stock springs I have a set


----------



## beckywarf (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Laura.. I am in AZ tooo.. ill look for ya 'round town im a 70's vert 
Becky


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Welcome & congrats!


----------

